# Forthcoming Server Upgrades - Prepare for some downtime



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 9, 2006)

I know for some of you my tinkering is probably frustrating. I apologize. When I took over Admin of the board I moved the site to a more powerful VPS hosting solution but that proved inadequate. I then moved it to a Dedicated Server. It's not the only thing on there as I host many Reformed Sites for free. Recently I noticed that for some operations, the server will start to crawl and performance of the site will suffer. I believe in getting in front of problems and not reacting to them so I'm upgrading the server big time.

For those that care about the technical details the current server is a single CPU platform with 1 GB RAM and a single 120GB HDD. That's way faster than a VPS but 1GB of RAM is limiting, a single CPU is also limiting, and a single hard drive has zero fault tolerance and average performance.

The new server will have dual Athlon CPU's, 4 GB RAM, and 4-250GB Hard Drives that will be configured in a RAID 10 configuration. In short, the platform will be much faster, allow for future growth, and be much more stable.

What does this mean to you? As usual, I will try and minimize downtime for the Puritanboard but some down time is unavoidable. The server has been ordered and won't be here for about 3-5 business days. I only ask that during the transition to be patient for the upgrade to complete. This should be the last upgrade for a very long time. The upgrade will also afford me the opportunity to host more Reformed sites for interested parties.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Nov 9, 2006)

SemperFideles said:


> I know for some of you my tinkering is probably frustrating. I apologize. When I took over Admin of the board I moved the site to a more powerful VPS hosting solution but that proved inadequate. I then moved it to a Dedicated Server. It's not the only thing on there as I host many Reformed Sites for free. Recently I noticed that for some operations, the server will start to crawl and performance of the site will suffer. I believe in getting in front of problems and not reacting to them so I'm upgrading the server big time.
> 
> For those that care about the technical details the current server is a single CPU platform with 1 GB RAM and a single 120GB HDD. That's way faster than a VPS but 1GB of RAM is limiting, a single CPU is also limiting, and a single hard drive has zero fault tolerance and average performance.
> 
> ...


----------



## jaybird0827 (Nov 9, 2006)

It's "in your capable hands".


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 18, 2006)

This might be going today. If so, then the board will be down for several hours while the server information is moved over.

Stand by. You'll know for sure if you see the message.


----------

